# Not receiving deliveries assigned



## studio687 (Jan 17, 2017)

Two hour block tonight (it just ended). Hot wheels. Never received one delivery i was assigned, and i had a few. Received calls from service agents, and texts that im not acknowledging them. 

I restarted device, app, and cleared cache. How do i fix this?


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Maybe have them send you a link for the install and you can uninstall then reinstall the app.


----------

